# help with backpacking route..



## Gnarlybarley (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys...

I desperately need some help on great backpacking routes does anyone have any cool suggestions?


----------



## David Metsky (May 2, 2012)

You have to give us a little more to go on.  Where in the northeast are you looking?  How many days are you going to be out?  How much distance do you want to cover?


----------



## Gnarcissaro (May 4, 2012)

David Metsky said:


> You have to give us a little more to go on.  Where in the northeast are you looking?  How many days are you going to be out?  How much distance do you want to cover?



Ha, and HAVE YOU EVER DONE THIS BEFORE?? Can you read a map? Your initial post doesn't instill much confidence, just sayin.


----------

